# Costs of AI breeding?



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

For the actual price you would need to contact your vet. See what they charge. Some vets have package prices some do not and charge by what is done. Normally you will need several ultra sounds you MIGHT need a culture and so on. I personally like to use regu mate to control when they come in but I most of my own AI work.

For a true cost you should just give your vet a call.

As to how many shipments. That will depend on several factors. Big one is how good is your vet. If they are using cooled semen then you need to use it as soon as you get it. Normally only good for about 48-72 hours IF you are lucky. Older it gets the worse it is. This will all depend on the stallion. 

Make sure you find out how much an extra shipments are.


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

I had considered doing AI. I researched the stud and shipment fees, and I thought they were reasonable. Then I asked my vet about the AI fees she charges, and she said on average it would be $1000. I decided to get a weanling instead.


----------



## goforgait (Jun 26, 2010)

Good decision - that cost is probably if all goes well the first time - there are tons of variables including semen getting delayed in transit can require that you start all over ...


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

I cant buy the foal I want  i am considering breeding a Dutch warmblood mare to the brindle stallion Natal Clasi who does AI...he is at Stoneybrooke farm in kentucky. I just fell in love with him and really hope it works out! Thanks for the replies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I bred to mares this year AI. One of them was bred in Montana and the cost, including two weeks board at the vet's facility was just over $500, she was bred with cooled. The second mare was bred in Colorado, the cost of that mare was well over $1200, bad vet, bred once with frozen and came up open.


----------



## justkeepriding (Jun 26, 2010)

May be obvious, but don't forget about the extra expense of taking care of mare before and after gestation. Cost of breeding can really add up even if no complications.


----------



## Quest (May 22, 2010)

Also you might want to ask how much it costs to ship the chilled semen if the fee doesnt include that.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh...sorry I forgot to say that for the most part, everyone I know, including myself usually has pretty good luck and depending on how good the vet is they usually catch the first go round. However like I said, that other crap shoot vet that bred my mare in Col. did a horrible job and she came up open. You have to have a vet that is on the ball and will breed per ovulation and he bred 8 hours post ovulation... :S


----------

